# DIY Overflow



## Lcerutti (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my overflow. I tried it before glue and it did not have the greatest flow. I used 1" PVC. I made a few adjustments and will give it a try in the next couple days once i have my pump set up. Wish me luck! any criticism would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lcerutti (Aug 9, 2011)

Crudly set up on the fron of the tank just for a test.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks proper to me. Are you getting a lot of sucking noise from the input pipe? If so, have a look here.....http://www.dursostandpipes.com/

Also, ditch the ribbed tubing and use it for waterchanges(SUPERFAST waterchanges!!), it restricts flow.

What size pump is going in there?


----------



## guitarghost (Aug 18, 2011)

I like this setup, I might have to try one myself. I'm also curious about how noisy it gets though.


----------



## 9000rpm (Jun 10, 2004)

Will the siphoning restart on its own after a power failure?


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, it will


----------



## Lcerutti (Aug 9, 2011)

The overflow above is not noisy at all,it just seems like it's not getting enough water out. It is also on a 65g tank and the sump is being set up for the first time. I'm going to get the pump today. Something around 700gph that can push 4ft of head is what I'm thinking. Wish me luck and a dry floor!


----------



## Lcerutti (Aug 9, 2011)

@iwade4fish would you recommend replacing the ribbed hosing with a regular fitted PVC extension if the flow doesn't increase after the changes I've made?


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

a 1" pvc overflow will flow about 600 gal/hr. so if your pump will put out 700 at tank height you might have to dial down the pump a little or add a second overflow.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes. If your pump is returning more water than your overflow can handle, problems will creep up.
If that's the case, plumb another"T" into the return line with a ball valve: all this goes BACK into the sump. If your pushing too much water, open the valve a little to re-direct the water back into the sump.










Give it some time, these things need time to "settle in", so to speak.

Here's a link to my sump pics...http://lakemalawi.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=209&t=14303


----------



## Lcerutti (Aug 9, 2011)

1" PVC is def not getting 600gph the way it's set up in pic. It seems like a trickle.


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

It will flow up to 600. But if your pump is less then that then it wont pull any more water.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Perhaps you need another pick-up tube, try something like this...










...inside the tank. Add another route for the water to flow OUT of the tank, the single 1"pvc might not flow enough in your circumstances.

You basically have a crappy skimmer-box (the pvc pipe) allowing water to flow into it, and counting on that force to push the water through the pipe and down to the sump. The set-up above might allow a larger VOLUME of water to move to the sump.


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

Iwade4fish might help only on skimming 2 areas, you are still limited to a 1" pipe. No matter how many skimming pipes you put you cant flow more then the smallest diamater pipe you have. For instance if you made a !" overflow but reduced it to 3/4 straight hose to the sump it will only flow what the 3/4" hose can handle.

Lcerutti, what size pump do you have on there now?


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, still 1", but I've found not enough water flows into that single 1", with air being drawn down with it, two would provide sufficient water flow into the pipe.
Specifics on pump will help out a lot!


----------



## CichlidsEverywhere (Aug 31, 2011)

Your problem is that your Tee is too low. Move much closer to your water level and your problem will likely be solved. The Tee should actually be used to regulate water level and should be within 1/2" of desired water level.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

if your drain is trickling instead of flowing, i would guess you have an air leak from the check valve. make sure the cv is properly sealed.
also, these drains are best use in two. 2 of these will handle over 700gph.
*** been using these for over 2 years and had made 6 of them for 3 of my tanks and *** always use two. these are great when used in pair but the intakes MUST be of equal height. otherwise, 1 will be working harder than the other.

if i were you i would use a cap with a small hole on it for the vent and also install a small air hose in there to futher reduce the noise.
also, you want to install a rigid air line before the check valve because its easier to replace a broken cv if its not glued to the pipe itself.
hope that helps a little bit.


----------

